# Partner Visa approved!! Expected 820 (TR), got 801 (PR)!!



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello!! Just wanted to tell you guys that visa has been granted after 7 months! 

After 3 years of research, a frantic month of marriage and putting together my paperwork and a good few grand spent, I finally got it!

What's even more surprising is, while I fully expected to be granted 820 (Temporary Resident) as I've only been married 8 months, the kind CO gave me 801 (Permanent Resident)! 

It was so unexpected..! I always see 801 being granted to long time married couples and totally did not expect to be granted one myself! But our dating period was 4.5 years though... not sure if the lovely CO took that into consideration.

I want to share the little bumps that got in my way during and after my application:

- Hubby did not have a steady work history and practically had zilch savings. He was on the carer's pension for 3 years. He also started a new job at the time of application and I only managed to scrape together a few months of payslips. However my mother-in-law wrote in Form 888 that she would take care of accommodation and utilities, and I had a few grand's worth of savings to show so I think these took care of the financial support problem.

- Completely forgot to get the Form 888 writers' passport certified and I'd already lodged my application! yikes! Quickly got those documents ready and sent them off using registered mail. DIAC welcomes additional supporting documents so don't panic if you forgot something 

- Didn't submit one police check because one of the states I worked in just didn't have the procedures and system to provide a foreigner's police cert. I communicated this to DIAC and my CO saw that I had at least tried, but failed. My entire application was actually complete except for 2 police checks, both from the same country. I managed to get one but not the other. Sent the police check out on Tuesday (by registered post), saw that DIAC received it on Thursday evening, and visa got approved on Friday! Yayyy!

That's all I can think of for now. Brain's all mush after work...I'll add more when I can remember!

I'm happy to answer any question for those who're putting together their 820/801 applications. Been there, done that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations  

Yes its the relationship they count not just the marriage and you must have proved it was akin to marriage before you married


----------



## trng (Apr 20, 2014)

*How long have you guys been living together*

Hello there
Sooo good that u got ur 801 instead of 820
Im so jealous of you
Pls tell me if u guys lived together before marriage?
I ve been dating my partner for 7 years and lived together for 2 years
Just wish i could get 801 instead of 820. Im waiting for my the office
Thanks so much


----------



## Samio (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi miss swan. We got married on 11 march 2014. As my wife she sponsored me for spouse visa i have applied tr and pr together on 13 march 2014. Bridging visa granted on 14 march 2014. After waiting 21 months my 820 got approved on 15 december 2015. I m just curious wen they will approve my 801 visa. Any replies guys?


----------



## Sewamuston (Jul 27, 2017)

Congrats on your visa approval!!!! That's great news!

I have a query because I am looking to sponsor my fiance for a 801 visa soon...we have been together 12 years and lived together for about 11 of those 12 years, although we probably only have paperwork to prove it dating back only about 6 years which is a shame...does anybody really keep utility bills from 10 years ago?! 

Anyway, our main issue is this: I am dual citizen, living in Britain. He is also British. If we move to Australia together, will they question our legitimacy in moving to Oz because I haven't ever called Oz my home? I am worried because I am actually British (with Oz passport) that they might turn the application down?

Any thoughts from anyone?
Thanks!:nod:


----------

